
Project over Money, Team over Project - strdr4605
https://strdr4605.github.io/project-over-money-team-over-project
======
PragmaticPulp
> If I am enjoying the project and/or the team at my current job, I would not
> accept a 5-15% salary increase offer, as after 3-6 months I may get even
> more increase at my current job

This is one of the biggest points I try to communicate when I mentor junior
engineers.

It's a common trap for junior engineers to be lured away from companies they
enjoy when a recruiter spontaneously offers them a 10-20% raise. Meanwhile, a
common tactic among toxic companies is to lure people in with an easy 10-20%
raise and then overwork them until they burn out and quit. Turnover is high,
but these companies overlook that because they have a deep pool of junior
candidates to lure in with those 10-20% raise offers.

The biggest companies get around this by overpaying their junior engineers so
they have no incentive to leave, and then aggressively weeding out the
underperformers. This only works if you have deep pockets, though.

